# California PE re-file application.....this is lame



## ptatohed (Jan 19, 2011)

Per the (one page) refile application received by the state board (along with the failure results), it reads this:

"If you wish to refile for the April 2011 Civil examination, review and complete the required sections of this notice and return the entire page along with a $275 refile fee. 

***** This notice will serve as your REFILE APPLICATION. Return the entire notice. ***** ...."

So, I filled out and mailed in the Board's re-file app a few days ago.

Well, today I go to the NCEES site to register for my exams (8hr and Seismic) and on the exam summary sheet, I see this:

"Please print this Summary Sheet and mail to the California Board with either your new PE application

(including all required supporting documentation) or your re-file PE application along with the

application fee.

So now what? Do nothing? Send in the NCEES summary sheet by itself?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2011)

i'd send in the ncees form to the state even though you have sent the other form in already...what could it hurt?


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 20, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> Per the (one page) refile application received by the state board (along with the failure results), it reads this:
> "If you wish to refile for the April 2011 Civil examination, review and complete the required sections of this notice and return the entire page along with a $275 refile fee.
> 
> ***** This notice will serve as your REFILE APPLICATION. Return the entire notice. ***** ...."
> ...


You can simply FAX the summary sheet to (916) 263-2246 or email the PDF to the appropriate Evaluator based on the first letter of your last name:

A - G [email protected]

H - N [email protected]

O - Z [email protected]


----------



## NorCalEng (Jan 20, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> Per the (one page) refile application received by the state board (along with the failure results), it reads this:
> "If you wish to refile for the April 2011 Civil examination, review and complete the required sections of this notice and return the entire page along with a $275 refile fee.
> 
> ***** This notice will serve as your REFILE APPLICATION. Return the entire notice. ***** ...."
> ...



One way or another, best to send it in mr. they dont kid around, they will reject your application.


----------

